# Mystery connectors



## Pdqfiero (5 mo ago)

I recently purchased a used 2016 model S 70 D and I noticed a connector sticking out underneath the center consul and when I took out the center glove compartment I noticed there was another connector also that was not connected to anything does anybody know what these connectors are and if they should be connected.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I think those are the connectors to attach things like the doohickies that track your driving for an insurance discount.

I have an M3, and there's one like that behind the center console. My electric company offers me a big discount for charging between midnight and 8am, but I needed to attack a doohickey so they could track when I'm charging.

And yes, that's right--the special rate is for charging the car, not delivering power to the house. If I drive to a Supercharger in their territory and charge the car after midnight, I _still_ get the reduction in rate.


----------



## HotRide (6 mo ago)

To add to DocScott's comments, there is a cable you can buy that connects to the larger connector in your image that allows for OBDII communication - used for apps like ScanMyTesla.


----------



## Pdqfiero (5 mo ago)

HotRide said:


> To add to DocScott's comments, there is a cable you can buy that connects to the larger connector in your image that allows for OBDII communication - used for apps like ScanMyTesla.


I’m actually more interested in the smaller connector. It appears to be an antenna connector similar to the type used for an XM radio. The reason this one intrigues me is because ever since I bought the car there are several functions that don’t work very well or not at all. Such as trying to connect to the hotspot on my phone has never worked and the browser feature is basically useless and never loads any pages.


----------

